# ~ADBA pull~ Oct 23 High Desert APBTC



## CaADBA (Apr 11, 2010)

*The High Desert APBTC (CA) will host 1 weight pull at the residence of Shawn Watson in Riverside, CA. For more information and the exact street address contact Shawn 951-543-3070, Jesse 661-526-7087 or Ralph 626-442-3062*

Come down and watch some bad ass dogs pull, if you pull, want to learn how to pull, or just like to watch pulling please come and support your local ADBA club.​


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

CaADBA said:


> *The High Desert APBTC (CA) will host 1 weight pull at the residence of Shawn Watson in Riverside, CA. For more information and the exact street address contact Shawn 951-543-3070, Jesse 661-526-7087 or Ralph 626-442-3062*
> 
> Come down and watch some bad ass dogs pull, if you pull, want to learn how to pull, or just like to watch pulling please come and support your local ADBA club.​


Called to get direction to watch some bad ass dogs pull and shoot some photos, but was told by Shawn that it was at his house and he didn't want a lot of spectators. Would have liked to have watched, but oh well.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Uhhh if its an ADBA event it shouldn't matter if there are spectators or not... in fact I'd think it would be in poor taste TO turn people away....


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

LadyRampage said:


> Uhhh if its an ADBA event it shouldn't matter if there are spectators or not... in fact I'd think it would be in poor taste TO turn people away....


It's an ADBA event, but it's taking place at a person's home so I guess it's their call; which I understand. I only posted to let people know it appears to be for participants only, but I did make it clear when I called Shawn and told him that I was not entering a dog and only wanted to watch and take photos. I'm sure his response was because I stated that I wanted to shoot photos; again I understand. It's just that the event should never have been advertised the way it was here on GP.com. It sucks because according to mapquest it's only only 39.5 miles from my house and there are not a lot of ADBA events here in SoCal. I try to show up when one occurs to photographic the event. Plus some of my new photo equipment just showed up today and I want to use it!!!!!


----------



## spanky947 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey elvis fink well u can test equiptment nxt weekend at the southern california show at the west coast k-9 academy in the city of fontana 27 n28 of nov .will be 2 confirmation. Shows on sat n 2 conf. Shows on sun this will b a great event... Please come n support our great breed...apbt... " SPANKY"


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> It's an ADBA event, but it's taking place at a person's home so I guess it's their call; which I understand. I only posted to let people know it appears to be for participants only, but I did make it clear when I called Shawn and told him that I was not entering a dog and only wanted to watch and take photos. I'm sure his response was because I stated that I wanted to shoot photos; again I understand. It's just that the event should never have been advertised the way it was here on GP.com. It sucks because according to mapquest it's only only 39.5 miles from my house and there are not a lot of ADBA events here in SoCal. I try to show up when one occurs to photographic the event. Plus some of my new photo equipment just showed up today and I want to use it!!!!!


If they didn't have room for spectators then they shouldn't have had it in that place. An ADBA event is for the positive promotion of our breed, and it gets others involved in our sport/shows, not to be limited because they don't have the room.. Sorry but it was in poor taste for them to hold a show where spectators were not welcome, even if it was at a person's residence. In fact if I were you I would ask the ADBA if that was even possible to hold an event without spectators..

I also suggest you go to the SoCal show next weekend, take TONS of pictures!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

spanky947 said:


> Hey elvis fink well u can test equiptment nxt weekend at the southern california show at the west coast k-9 academy in the city of fontana 27 n28 of nov .will be 2 confirmation. Shows on sat n 2 conf. Shows on sun this will b a great event... Please come n support our great breed...apbt... " SPANKY"


Hey Spanky, Yeah, I've know about the event for a few weeks. If everything works out we'll be showing Earl. I'll be out there all day on Saturday and maybe early on Sunday. I don't want to get stuck in holiday traffic on the 91 heading back to Orange County on Sunday.



LadyRampage said:


> If they didn't have room for spectators then they shouldn't have had it in that place. An ADBA event is for the positive promotion of our breed, and it gets others involved in our sport/shows, not to be limited because they don't have the room.. Sorry but it was in poor taste for them to hold a show where spectators were not welcome, even if it was at a person's residence. In fact if I were you I would ask the ADBA if that was even possible to hold an event without spectators..
> 
> I also suggest you go to the SoCal show next weekend, take TONS of pictures!!!


Hey Stacia, I'll be out at the Fontucky show shooting away. As for the Pull back in October; I have no interest in stirring the $hit with the ADBA. It's really no big deal. The only reason I was kind of pissed, I passed up a band shoot the same day as the pull. So not only did I not get to shoot the dogs I was out the money I would have made for shooting promo shots of The Broken Bottles.


----------

